# flamebacks vs christmas flu



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

Which is easier to raise and get to breed K. flamebacks or Christmas flu


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have kyoga flameback, zebra obliquiden, dayglow, and red mwanza for my victorians. I have found that none of them are difficult to breed if you keep proper water chemistry and temperature as well as proper stocking levels to spread aggression levels out. Some start breeding at a younger age than others (my zebra obliquidens started breeding at 1.5".....kyoga flameback didnt start till 2.5") but in the end if you keep a good tank they both should be good. Kyoga flamebacks do have kind of a nasty temperment when the females are close to ready to breed, but all of my other victorians do that as well so i think the fulu's would be the same.


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

let me ask these questions

Right know I have a species tank with the flame backs in it with little color I am thing about adding otopharynx litholites and aulonocara german reds or getting rid of the flamebacks and adding the christmas flus thougths or suggestions


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

The males are about 3-4 inches and the females are about 2-3 inches


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I know for a fact the kyoga flamebacks do pretty well with peacocks as i have mine with ngara flametail peacocks which are a sissies, but otopharynx litholites i cant say from experience. Reading the fish profile, i think they would do pretty well but i cant say for sure. If your breeding, watch closely though because having two haps in the same tank could lead to interbreeding. Really my flamebacks dont bother any of my other fish, they are just over the top nasty to each other during breeding time. Not as bad as my red mwanza though.


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

so the short answer is be patient thanks


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

how big is the tank, whats the filtration on it, how many fish are currently in it, and what is your end goal (breeding, looks, etc)?


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

I was thinking 4 females and 1 male for each flamebacks otopharynx litholites and aulonocara german reds. In a 55 g with a peguin 350 I could also add a sponge filter

If I get the christmas flu I would likely put them with 4 females and 1 male for each Socoloffi, OB Peacocks, Melanochomis Johanni, which the only ones that I currently have is the socoloffi in a 70 g with a peguin 350 and at least a 60 g sponge filter or would I be better off just adding another peguin 350


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Im a huge fan of aquaclear filters. If you are going to stock the way you are talking, your talking around 15 fish at lets just call it 5 inches each to use a round number and plan for overkill on filtration. Thats 75 inches of fish in a 55 gallon tank. Thats overstocking pretty heavy. I would look into an aquaclear 75 at minimum and maybe a powerhead with biological media under it, or an aquaclear 110 would be more than enough on its own. Some disagree with me on how heavy i filter my tank on if its necessary or not, and they may be right that im just wasting power, but i have never had a water imbalance problem on a tank i over filter. On my current tanks im getting ready to sell (125 and 135) i am stocked heavy, and i run 2 acuaclear 110's on one, and an aquaclear 110, aquaclear 75, and penquin 350 on the other. The other nice thing about two filters on your tank is that much more surface tension being broken, thus making for a good oxygen supply for sure. I do now however think 1 penguin 350 is enough filtration for 75 inches of fish in a 55 gallon tank. Others may disagree


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks again and have a merry christmas


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

do the christmas flulu color up easy


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

Also would the Christmas get along with otopharynx litholites and aulonocara german reds? I am thinking about getting rid of the flamebacks and use the tank as a grow out tank for the other fish just wanting to know my options if the flamebacks don't show color


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Adding another experience, my flameback does NOT color up well with peaceful haps and peacocks. Thus since the Christmas is supposed to be more timid I would keep them in a species tank.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

ls5292 said:


> Which is easier to raise and get to breed K. flamebacks or Christmas flu


Everyone's experience will vary. Both were easy to breed but for me, but the Xmas fulus bred more frequently.



ls5292 said:


> Right know I have a species tank with the flame backs in it with little color I am thing about (snip) getting rid of the flamebacks and adding the christmas fulus


My Kyoga flamebacks were colored up almost constantly in a single species tank. My Xmas fulus were much more likely to color down when not perfectly happy for whatever reason.



ls5292 said:


> Also would the Christmas get along with otopharynx litholites and aulonocara german reds?


I've never tried a vic/Malawi hap mix so I have no idea what the outcome might be. Both my Kyoga flamebacks and my Xmas fulu did quite well without the need to "overstock" to reduce aggression like I do for most mbuna and some Victorians.

Kevin


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Adding another experience, my flameback does NOT color up well with peaceful haps and peacocks. Thus since the Christmas is supposed to be more timid I would keep them in a species tank.


Would a 37 g tank with a penguin 200 work for a species tank.


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

My male Christmas fulu colors up at the drop of a hat! Every mood changes brings color. He is very easily pissed off and I had him in an all male tank and he was one of the more dominant fish even with my S. Fryeri, tho the S. Fryeri was still king of the hill, the fulu was not scared. I have him now in a species only tank and I think he gets mad at ME and colors up.  He's quite entertaining. I have him in with Mrs.Fulu and about 30 fry at the moment.


----------

